# Ash pit and finishing a basement question



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Frame around the clean out, then install a door with a magnetic catch , that will open when pushed in the right place.

This makes a hidden access point , that is like a secret "stash" area . 


ED


----------



## BimmerRacer (Feb 27, 2009)

So nothing special in terms of fire proofing etc?


----------



## DIYknot (Oct 2, 2016)

I would seal between the masonry and wall with some sheet metal and double up drywall wouldn't be a terrible idea.


----------



## BimmerRacer (Feb 27, 2009)

DIYknot said:


> I would seal between the masonry and wall with some sheet metal and double up drywall wouldn't be a terrible idea.


sketch of what you mean please?


----------



## DIYknot (Oct 2, 2016)

I am not too computer savvy. 

I would close the gap between the framing and the chute with come mild sheet metal (kind of an L-bend).

I would seal that sheet metal to the concrete with the fireproof caulk stuff and then cover the framing with the drywall.


----------



## BimmerRacer (Feb 27, 2009)

I see. Another interesting observation is that the area behind the door seems to just be a hole in the dirt?? I stuck a 3' long or so stick in there and it just goes, not hitting any sort of structure behind. Also pulled a something that looked like it was growing leaves?! That chimney goes along the outside wall so how are those things actually constucted? Confused!


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Assuming it is not decommissioned chimney, I would follow general fire blocking rules. What is the rule about wood burning stove? Sorry I don't have the info but it seems you can start there. I would keep the wood studs at least 2" off the opening all around and put 2 layers of concrete board there. Cut out the opening and line the gap with 2 layers of the same board to the opening. Parge with masonary cement. All walls to the ceiling must have fire blocking. I would insulate at least that area with rockwool. You might use steel studs around the area.
If you use sheetmetal, the sheet needs to be fairly thick and double walled with joints sealed. For access, look for metal door. Electricals may have some you can use.
Chimney is built on a concrete foundation. You shouldn't be hitting dirt. It may be built up ash but you should be hitting concrete/block. Any leaf or even a bone or two may have fallen through the chimney.


----------



## BimmerRacer (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks and feels like wet dirt. I'll snap a pic or two and post. And see if I can find a longer stick to pock around in there.


----------

